# Livedoid Vasculopathy/ICD-9 CODE



## Jackie Cruz (May 19, 2008)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a ICD-9 code for Livedoid Vasculopthy?
Can anyone Help?
Thanks a ton!
Jackie CPC,CDC


----------



## heatherwinters (May 20, 2008)

*Livedoid Vasculopathy*

What about 709.1 Vascular disorders of skin.


----------



## Jackie Cruz (May 21, 2008)

Thank you Heather!
I appreciate your response.
Jackie


----------

